# Problème Applications PowerPC



## jujuchim (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Comme beaucoup d'entre vous, je viens de passer à OS X Lion (avec les petits déboires d'installation). Déjà, plus de partition Bootcamp.... snif (non pas que je soit partisan Windows, j'ai pas dit ça hein !!)
Enfin bref, ma question concerne certaines applications (Age Of Empire 2 et Class'papiers de chez innomatix), quand je lance ces applications j'ai le message suivant : 
"L'application Class'papiers ne peut s'ouvrir car les applications PowerPC ne sont plus prises en charge"
De plus, un petit logo interdiction en filigrane est apparut sur le logo de l'appli.
Que faut il faire, changer d'appli quand c'est possible ? mais sinon c'est perdu ou il faut faire une Mise à jour ?
Avis à ceux qui pourraient m'apporter une réponse
Merci d'avance 
Julien


----------



## Lebossflo (31 Juillet 2011)

Les applications PowerPC ne sont plus prise en charge par le félin...


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2011)

La solution la plus simple à cette heure, serait de réinstaller Snow Leopard (ce qui est un peu rageant, évidemment).
Une autre solution est d'utiliser une solution de virtualisation pour installer Snow Leopard, dans une machine virtuelle. Ça a l'air de fonctionner avec Virtual Box [mais ça a l'air un peu lourdaud : il faut veiller à désactiver le plus possible de fonctionnalités avides de ressources, comme Spotlight par exemple].

Il n'est pas dit que quelqu'un réussisse à faire un petit paquetage Rosetta pour Lion mais je n'ai pas encore vu ça arriver.

Bien sûr, il y a aussi la possibilité de trouver des remplaçants aux logiciels PowerPC.


----------



## Lebossflo (31 Juillet 2011)

Une lueur d'espoir?
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/204652/intuit-veut-integrer-une-pincee-de-rosetta-dans-lion


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2011)

C'est bien à ça que je pensais, mais on ne dirait pas que ce soit à sortir sous forme de paquetage "semi-officiel". Disons que je me dis qu'un particulier bien intentionné serait peut-être à même de faire le boulot...
Une société commerciale se verrait vite confrontée à la délicatesse d'Apple dès qu'il s'agit de l'utilisation imprévue de ses logiciels [enfin, ils ne disent rien quand on récupère le pilote SL de la carte airport mais là, ça les arrange plutôt].


----------



## Jo6466 (1 Août 2011)

J'ai perdu mes applications WORD - EXCELL et même PARALLELS qui me demande de rebooter à l'infini!!
Et k'ai payé 24 euros pour en arriver là?

Existe-t-il un désnstallaterur?


----------



## Calderan (1 Août 2011)

Jo6466 a dit:


> J'ai perdu mes applications WORD - EXCELL et même PARALLELS qui me demande de rebooter à l'infini!!
> Et k'ai payé 24 euros pour en arriver là?
> 
> Existe-t-il un désnstallaterur?


Pour Lion ?
Oui, les dvd d'installs fournis avec ton mac 
Mais je pense qu'il y a peut-être plus simple : c'est de trouver ce qui ne va plus. Quelles versions de word, excel et paralles tu utilisais?

(Entre nous, 24 c'est pas non plus une fortune pour un OS ... quand je vois le nombre de personnes qui se plaignent du prix je me demande si ils ont déjà vu le prix d'un windows  )


----------



## Jo6466 (1 Août 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Pour Lion ?
> Mais je pense qu'il y a peut-être plus simple : c'est de trouver ce qui ne va plus. Quelles versions de word, excel et paralles tu utilisais?



Je sais même plus te répondre vu que je ne sais plus les ouvrir
Si je dois racheter de nouvelles version de Word et d'Excell et photoshop élément le coût du passage à Lion sera nettement plus élevé que les 24 misérables petits euros annoncés

Je pourrai même ajouter maintenant les logiciels PAGES-KEYNOTES-TOAST TITANIUM-ADOBE PHOTOSHOP ELEMENTS
Entretemps problème résolu pour Parallells en lancent sa mise à jour


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2011)

Office 2008 et 2010 fonctionnent sur Lion. 2004 : ne fonctionnera pas (jamais même).
Quant à Parallels Desktop : il faut avoir la version compatible avec Lion pour que ça marche. Sans ça, effectivement, il peut y avoir des _kernel panics_ (écran multilingue qui demande de redémarrer).

D'une manière générale, quel que soit le prix d'une mise à jour majeure d'un système (de 0&#8364; à tout plein d'&#8364, il faut se renseigner sur la compatibilité des versions des logiciels qu'on utilise et ne pas se précipiter (rien ne presse, en ces matières).

Bien sûr, dans tous les cas de mises à jour (mineures comme majeures), les sauvegardes préalables s'imposent.


----------



## meinMac (1 Août 2011)

Quelle désolation.... Frozen throne et Quake 3 ne fonctionnent plus.....
après le bug à cause de ma partition bootcamp et maintenant ça, je commence à regretter mon choix.... heureusement que Lion n'est pas trop cher, ça aide à passer la pilule..... 
Franchement je sais pas si ça vaut la peine d'attendre une adaptation de Rosetta sur Lion... :hein:


----------



## Lebossflo (1 Août 2011)

Il faut surtout attendre la MaJ de Lion


----------



## meinMac (1 Août 2011)

Appartement c'est même pas sûr, en lisant deux trois articles à travers le net, Apple serait plutôt du genre à faire la sourde oreille....  qui sait le prix à payer pour l'avancée de la technologie ?!


----------



## Madalvée (1 Août 2011)

Comme à chaque nouvel OS, il convient quand même de se renseigner un minimum avant de basculer, et Macgé n'a jamais rien caché à ce niveau.


----------



## Jo6466 (2 Août 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Comme à chaque nouvel OS, il convient quand même de se renseigner un minimum avant de basculer, et Macgé n'a jamais rien caché à ce niveau.



A part "250 nouvelles fonctions" je n'ai pas trouvé dans les annonces publicitaires une seule phrase qui annonçait "mais aussi X applications perdues" !!

Pour une fois je suis décu par Apple dont l'honnêteté peut cette fois mise en doute


----------



## Larme (2 Août 2011)

Mon camarade précédent à indiqué que _MacGé_ ne l'avait pas caché... Cela fait belle lurette que l'abandon de Rosetta a été annoncé par Apple...


----------



## Jo6466 (2 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Mon camarade précédent à indiqué que _MacGé_ ne l'avait pas caché... Cela fait belle lurette que l'abandon de Rosetta a été annoncé par Apple...



Parlons autrement alors: 
Tous ceux qui n'étaient pas connectés sur MacGé se sont fait bernés ... c-à-d 99,98% des Macistes mondiaux

Rosetta .. Rosetta ... moi je veux bien que l'on parle de lui entre spécialistes mais pour l'utilisateur  quidam qui achète une suite Microsoft office qu'en savait-il lui que derrière ce logiciel minimum indispensable ce cachait ce fameux rosetta .... Apple l'avait peut-être annoncé mais ils auraient pû mettre en garde les acheteurs potentiels au moment de leur achat en leur demandant par exemple d'aller consulter la liste des logiciels compatibles

Je répète Appple a voulu absoument se faire un maximun de blé en se disant que de toute façon les gens n'auraient qu'à réinstaller leur bon "vieux" leopard et que de nombreux spécialistes indépendants se feront un plaisir de les aider en critiquant ceux qui se seront fait bernés

Rien qu'au travers du rachat des deux softs phares de mon installation Word et Excel j'en suis à une mise à jour qui m coûteront un oeil bien loin des 24 euros


----------



## Calderan (2 Août 2011)

Je ne comprendrai jamais les gens ... 
D'un côté tu veux être à la pointe avec le tout dernier os le jour de sa sortie et d'un autre tu bosses sur des logiciels qui ont 6 ou 7 ans sans jamais les remettre à jour. 
C'est un peu comme ne pas comprendre pourquoi on ne peux pas lire ses livres achetés il y a 6 ans sur son iPad ... sont cons chez Mac, ils ont même pas fait une option pour transformer le papier en ebooks 

Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez-comte comme l'informatique évolue vite. Et pas seulement Apple, mais même avec d'autres systèmes si on ne remet pas à jours ses composants ou ses logiciels, ça ne sert à rien de prendre le dernier os disponible.

Il faut se renseigner un minimum avant de changer d'os, et ça c'est pas uniquement MacG qui le dit. Ca a toujours été le cas. C'est pas pour rien que beaucoup de société tournent encore sous windows XP


----------



## Larme (2 Août 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Il faut se renseigner un minimum avant de changer d'os, et ça c'est pas uniquement MacG qui le dit. Ca a toujours été le cas. C'est pas pour rien que beaucoup de société tournent encore sous windows XP


Un gros +1.


----------



## Jo6466 (2 Août 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez-comte comme l'informatique évolue vite. Et pas seulement Apple, mais même avec d'autres systèmes si on ne remet pas à jours ses composants ou ses logiciels, ça ne sert à rien de prendre le dernier os disponible.
> 
> Il faut se renseigner un minimum avant de changer d'os, et ça c'est pas uniquement MacG qui le dit. Ca a toujours été le cas. C'est pas pour rien que beaucoup de société tournent encore sous windows XP



J'en terminerai là ... je ne conteste pas le fait qu'Apple comme Windows évolue et je les applaudis des deux mains car ils pourraient se contenter de vivre de leur anciens développements ... je conteste simplement que ce changement si radical au niveau du fonctionnement des applications aurait dû être présenté très clairement dans le texte associé à la publicité et surtout à coté du bouton "commander"

Vous seriez content que votre garagiste vous vende une nouvelle voiture sans vous prévenir qu'il vous faudra dorénavant faire votre plein d'essence à l'essence 98 octane car son moteur n'acceptera plus que cela? ... vous seriez content que l'on vous dise qu'il n'avait pas à vous le dire, que c'est de votre faute et qu'il suffisait de lire les revues spécialisées de la marque pour le savoir?


----------



## Calderan (2 Août 2011)

Jo6466 a dit:


> J'en terminerai là ... je ne conteste pas le fait qu'Apple soit obligé comme Windows d'ailleurs d'évoluer et je les applaudis des deux mains car ils pourraient se contenter de vivre sur leur anciens développements ... je conteste simplement que ce changement si radical au niveau du fonctionnement des applications aurait dû être présenté très clairement dans le texte associé à la publicité et surtout à coté du bouton "commander"
> 
> Vous seriez content que votre garagiste vous vende une nouvelle voiture sans vous prévenir qu'il vous faudra dorénavant faire votre premier plein d'essence à l'essence 98 octane car son moteur n'acceptera plus que cela? ... vous seriez content que l'on vous dise que c'est de votre faute et qu'il fallait lire les revues spécialisées de la marque pour le savoir?


J'en ai pas après toi, je tiens à le préciser : mes remarques sont d'ordres générales pour toutes les personnes se plaignant pour des raisons comme ça 
(Je ne me permettrai pas d'en avoir après toi, on ne se connait pas encore assez pour que je t'en veuille personnellement  )

Je trouve ton exemple assez mal choisi : quand tu achètes une voiture (encore plus que pour un os je pense) tu choisis un modèle avec des caractéristiques qui te conviennent.
Si tu veux un truc ultra sportif, tu ne vas pas acheter un utilitaire diesel et tant pis si les vieilles housses de siège de ta 2cv ne vont pas sur l'intérieur cuir de ta Porsche.

Quand j'ai acheté ma xbox360, il n'était pas indiqué qu'elle n'allait  pas fonctionner sur ma vieille télé cathodique des années 70

Il y a pleins d'exemples, mais tous ont le même point commun : l'évolution du pied gauche se fait rarement sans que le droit ne suive (sauf dans le cas de l'unijambiste  )

Tout ça pour dire que beaucoup veulent le top du top dans un domaine mais s'étonne des conséquences que cela implique.

Je comprends qu'il aurait été mieux (surtout plus honnête) de préciser en gras sur la page d'achat que les vieilles applications PPC ne tourneraient plus mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue qu'Apple est une société commerciale avant tout : ils ne vont pas te dire "_n'achète pas notre produit sinon plus rien ne va fonctionner_"


----------



## Larme (2 Août 2011)

En général, lorsque j'effectue des achats importants (pas forcément en terme de prix, mais sur leur fonctionnalité), je me renseigne un minimum, pour analyser les contraintes et regarder si ces compromis me conviennent...

Dans le cas d'un nouvel OS, il faut toujours s'attendre à des problèmes d'incompatibilités, au moins temporaires... Mais quand on se veut un peu sérieux, on fait un peu de recherche avant, histoire de savoir quand est-ce que telle application fonctionnera dans un mois, voire jamais...


----------



## Jo6466 (2 Août 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Je comprends qu'il aurait été mieux (surtout plus honnête) de préciser en gras sur la page d'achat que les vieilles applications PPC ne tourneraient plus mais il ne faut pas perdre de vue qu'Apple est une société commerciale avant tout : ils ne vont pas te dire "_n'achète pas notre produit sinon plus rien ne va fonctionner_"



Voilà ... c'est tout ce que j'aurai voulu de la part d'Apple
C'est un chat échaudé qui a lancé son coup de geule mais asséché il trouve tout de même Lion très bien à part ce que je pense être un petit bug dans les mails:

Je trouvais la nouvelle présentation vraiment intéressante car elle exploite enfin intelligement la largeur de l'écran et permet de voir plus facilement les pièces ou images jointes sans devoir en permanence jouer de l'ascenseur mais je trouvais le texte associé au nom de l'expéditeur trop lourd .... je suis donc allé dans options et choisi "aucun" dans le nombre de lignes ... c'était enfin tout bon ... MAIS j'ai remarqué que TOUS les noms des expéditeurs étaient en gras et donc impossible de voir clairement les messages non lus
Un petit basculement en mode classique montre que,là, seuls les messages non lus sont en gras comme dans Leopard!

Donc certainement un petit bug qui sera bientôt corrigé ... qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Calderan (2 Août 2011)

Je n'avais pas remarqué ce bug dans mail, j'essayerai en rentrant ce soir chez moi.
Mais sinon c'est le genre de trucs qui est souvent corrigé lors des updates du système.


----------



## schulthessa (19 Juillet 2012)

Power PC plus pris en charge? On ne nous averti pas que plus rien ne fonctionnera!
Oui c'est super!!! Moi je ne suis pas une crac en informatique... Toutes les explications rapidos concernant la virtualisation et autre me file des boutons...

Je viens de m'acheter mon MacBookPro...
Avec, on ne m'a pas donné de logiciels d'installation!!!
J'avais un iBook G4 (Tiger max), et internet ne fonctionnait plus correctement.
J'ai donc attendu d'avoir les moyens de m'offrir un Mac plus performant...
Je suis rentrée ravie avec mon Mac sous le bras, et... ensuite, me voilà qui déchante!
Tous mes textes, mes photos, iMovie, etc... ne TOURNE PLUS?
Je ne peux plus utiliser mon imprimante? Mon scanner? Mes logiciels qui vont avec???

Bref, je vois que la plupart se plaigne pour leurs jeux (PPC), pour ma part, j'ai une IMPRIMANTE, PhotoStudio pour mon SCANNER... Bref, rien ne marche plus, et je ne peux pas utiliser mes logiciels d'installation!!! Ça me gave grave!

J'ai beau lire tous les sujets là, je ne vois pas de solution!

Et virtuel? Snow? heu... je ne sais pas comment faire, je n'y connais rien!
Comment faire pour comprendre comment avancer?
Je veux pouvoir imprimer bon dieu!

C'est bien de faire la migration, mais à quoi ça sert si rien ne fonctionne?

Je suis au milieu de mon bouquin (j'écris) et me voilà plantée parce que je ne peux pas imprimer!!!!

Quoi je dois aussi aller me racheter une imprimante, un scanner aussi? Puis quoi d'autre?

Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment reprendre TOUS mes docs de mon iBook G4 et les utiliser sous Lion...  je serais éternellement reconnaissante... :rose:


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2012)

Bon. Je comprends que tu sois en colère mais, malgré tout, on ne peut pas dire que l'abandon des applications PPC (avec l'abandon de Rosetta) dans Lion n'ait pas été clairement annoncé par Apple ni (très très) largement commenté. Simplement, ça l'a été à la sortie de Lion, il y a un an (mais les déceptions ont continué d'être postées ici régulièrement).

Mais soyons pragmatiques : il faudrait déjà connaître les applications qui te manquent pour (essayer de) trouver les applications qui peuvent les remplacer.
Pour l'imprimante, quels sont ses marque et modèle ? Idem pour le scanner ?


----------

